
Brave Browser Caught Redirecting URLs for Cash - jpmellojr
https://jpmellojr.blogspot.com/2020/06/brave-browser-caught-redirecting-urls.html
======
leephillips
I use this very nice browser on my Android. Yes, this was naughty, but adding
an affiliate link to a few destinations does no real harm. Still, a stupid
thing to do. Since it's open source, we can see the code that did this, and
that it's not doing anything worse.

